# Help! paint spills into koi pond



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

Paint man working on wall on the side of my koi pond screws up. He fell into the koi pond, with some white water-based paint of course. Immediately I attend to the pond (nevermind with the paint man.. he is a sucker anyway for being so careless). It cannot be worse than this. It rains soon and some of the fresh paint was diluted and carried away since it is water based. (again some of it reaches the pond!).
I drained almost half of the water and fills in new water.The fish looks ok, but I dont know if they will be alive tomorrow. Currently I'm still doing overflow water change on a small continous rate. What do you say?


----------



## Louis (May 1, 2004)

i dont know much about stuff like that but i hope your koi are ok. maybe it would be safest to take them out and put them into some temporary accomodation for a a while?


----------



## hOAGART (May 13, 2004)

Either that or just make some H2O changes for a few days


----------



## donaldbyrd (Jun 8, 2005)

Koi are extremely sensitive to chemicals in the water if you have anyway of putting them someplace else and completely change the water in the pond I would...


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

luckily I have two water towers displacing about a ton of water each. Immediately I throwed in a sumbersible pump, fits in the hose and throw away pond water. I open my tap valve (using two valves at once) for the whole night while still draining (without powerful pump - just gravity at work). The two towers did their job well enough without relying on jetpumps from my well. They are still alive and active now, 24 hours since the accident. Thank goodness it is water based dulux paint and not weatherproof, thinner type. The water is not as clear as before now, and it will be a couple of days work. I'm still concerned about prolonged contact with the pigment.


----------



## Jerm (Sep 26, 2005)

well, if any fish die, you can sue!!! (lol, you gotta love america)


----------

